# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Окно в цифровой мир: новый монитор Philips с док-станцией USB

## Labs

• Фантастические возможности подключения – док-станция с USB 3.0.
• Внимание к эргономике и возможностям регулировки.
• IPS панель, широкий угол обзора и превосходная цветопередача.

В современном цифровом мире бизнес-пользователи ценят простые и удобные способы подключения многочисленных устройств, необходимых для эффективной работы. MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер мониторов Philips, представляет новую 24'' модель с док-станцией USB. Решение особенно подойдет для офисов с непостоянными рабочими местами и для ультрабуков с ограниченным набором интерфейсов. Через один кабель USB SuperSpeed дисплей принимает видео, аудио, подключается к Интернету или локальной сети. Тот же кабель и концентратор с тремя портами USB 3.0 обеспечивают доступ ко всем периферийным устройствам.


*Окно в цифровой мир: возможности USB концентратора*
Артем Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в Европе, объясняет, почему USD док-станция настолько важна: «Мы наблюдаем «сближение» цифровых медиа-платформ таких как ПК, ноутбуки, смартфоны и планшеты, а мобильный интернет приобретает все большее значение. Для многих бизнес-пользователей дисплей представляет собой единую платформу для потоковой передачи контента с целого ряда устройств. Новый дисплей с широкими возможностями подключения – наш ответ на потребности современных пользователей».


Инновационный 24-дюймовый дисплей 241B7QUPEB B-line c встроенным концентратором USB 3.0 и Ethernet позволяет пользователям подсоединять свой ноутбук (или телефон) и легко передавать контент на большой экран.


USB хаб может использоваться и для подключения периферийных устройств: вопрос подсоединения полноразмерной клавиатуры, мыши, внешнего жесткого диска и камеры особенно актуальны для ультратонких ноутбуков с ограниченным набором собственных разъемов. 


*Качество изображения для профессиональных пользователей*
Кроме простоты подключения, следует отметить точную цветопередачу и разрешение Full HD (1920x1080) для качественного воспроизведения контента. Благодаря панели на базе технологии IPS монитор обеспечивает высокую четкость изображения и широкий угол обзора.


*Забота о здоровье и самочувствии*
Новейший 24-дюймовый дисплей B-line отвечает миссии компании MMD сохранить хорошее самочувствие и здоровье пользователя в долгосрочной перспективе. Модель 241B7QUPEB имеет режим Philips LowBlue: программное решение для уменьшения излучения коротковолнового синего света, который в будущем может негативно повлиять на зрение. Кроме того, дисплей оснащен эргономичной подставкой SmartErgoBase, которая обеспечивает правильное положение корпуса пользователя за рабочим столом благодаря возможности настроить высоту, поворот в двух плоскостях и угол наклона монитора.


Но это еще не все функции для поддержания комфорта. Так, Flicker-free уменьшает мерцание ЖК экрана. Эксклюзивная технология SmartImage анализирует контент, отображаемый на экране, и динамически оптимизирует контрастность, насыщенность цвета и четкость для воспроизведения максимально качественной картинки или видео.


Монитор Philips 241B7QUPEB B-line появится в продаже в июне 2017 года по рекомендованной производителем цене 585,9 белорусских рублей.


*Технические характеристики Philips 241B7QUPEB B-line*
Тип ЖК панели: IPS технология
Технология подсветки:W-LED
Размер экрана:23.8 дюймов / 60.5 см
Формат: 16:9
Разрешение: 1920 x 1080 @ 60Гц
Область просмотра: 527 x 296.5 мм
Угол обзора: 178° (Г) / 178° (В), @ C/R > 10
Яркость: 250 кд/м?
Цвета: 16.7 млн
Цветовой охват: 99% sRGB
SmartContrast	20,000,000:1
Подключение через USB: USB: USB 3.0 x 3; Входной сигнал: восходящий порт USB 3.0 (upstream); Аудиовход/аудиовыход: через USB; RJ45: через USB; Вход для микрофона: через USB; Выход для наушников: через USB
Соединение: Входной сигнал: VGA (аналоговый), USB 3.0 восходящий порт; Синхронизация сходного сигнала: раздельная синхронизация, синхронизация по зеленому
Удобство пользователя; Встроенные динамики: 2 x 2; SmartImage, вход, PowerSensor, Меню, вкл/выкл питания; Замок Kensington, крепление VESA (100x100 мм); Совместимость с системой Plug&Play: DDC/CI (только VGA), Mac OS X, sRGB, Windows 10/8.1/8/7
Подставка: Регулировка высоты: 150 мм; 	Поворот на шарнире: 90 градусов; 	Поворот: -175/175 градусов; Наклон: -5/30 градусов
Забота об окружающей среде:Окружающая среда и электроэнергия: EnergyStar 7.0, PowerSensor, EPEAT Gold, TCO edge, RoHS; 	Упаковка пригодна для вторичной переработки: 100 %; Доля переработанного пластика: 85%; Специфические вещества: не содержит ПВХ/бромсодержащий антипирен, не содержит ртуть и свинец
Соответствие стандартам:	CE Mark, FCC Class B,
SEMKO, cETLus, CU-EAC, TCO edge, TUV Ergo, TUV/GS, EPA, WEEE, UKRAINIAN, ICES-003, SASO, KUCAS
Корпус: Фронтальная рамка, задняя поверхность и основание: черный; Отделка: текстура
Комплектация: Монитор с подставкой; Кабели: Кабель D-Sub, кабель DP, аудиокабель, кабель питания; Руководство пользователя

----------

